# Anyone know of the LBCF being available on an app?



## bmdowns (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone know of the LBCF being available on an app? The WCF is avail. On multiple apps for free, but I haven't found the baptist confession. Anyone know of one...preferablly free?
Thanks!


----------



## Phil D. (Jul 20, 2013)

There is a free app entitled _Christian Creeds and Reformed Confessions_ that has all of the major confessions, including LBC 44 and 89.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Jul 20, 2013)

^ditto

That's the one I use.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jul 20, 2013)

There's also an App called "1689 London Baptist Confession" from Puritan Soft. It is free.

This is for Android. I do not know is Apple iDevices have this App.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jul 20, 2013)

Phil D. said:


> There is a free app entitled _Christian Creeds and Reformed Confessions_ that has all of the major confessions, including LBC 44 and 89.



My copy of CC&RC doesn't have either of the Baptist Confessions! :O

All it has are the three main creeds (Apostle's, Nicene, Athanasian), the Three Forms of Unity (Canons of Dort, Belgic Confession, Heidelberg Catechism), and the Westminster Standards (WCF, WSC, and WLC).

No Baptist Confessions, no Savoy Declaration.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2013)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Phil D. said:
> 
> 
> > There is a free app entitled _Christian Creeds and Reformed Confessions_ that has all of the major confessions, including LBC 44 and 89.
> ...



I think they have added a feature into the iOS version that has an additional creeds checkbox, but it has not made it into the Android version.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2013)

If you have the iOS version of CC&RC, hit the settings button in the lower right corner. Then tap on "additional documents." It will then give you a list of 20 or so other documents you can download for free, including both LBCF's, the Savoy Declaration, Helvetic, Scots, etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jgilberAZ (Aug 6, 2013)

Got it.

Thanks.


----------

